# Connecting a wood frame into a cinderblock foundation



## Pat_tato (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello, 

I'm am building an 8x8ft chicken coop, and I want to have a 2ft cinder block wall that goes up about 2ft to contain the deep bedding compost. The rest of the coop will be wood after that.

I am having trouble figuring out how to theoretically connect the wooden frame to the cinder block foundation. I am wanting the inside of the wooden coop to be flush with the foundation, so that the chickens can't walk and poop on the top of the foundation... (I want all the poop to fall into the bedding area)

If anyone has any links or books for me to read into, that would be great. I rented a couple books, but they are framing/foundation books for houses, and I they are a little to complex for what I'm looking for. 

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

PT 2X8 bottom plate attached with PL Construction adhesive.

Then your wooden wall screwed to that.

Should last for decades.


ED


----------



## Marklifedo (Jun 12, 2017)

Attaching to concrtete block itself is very difficult. Cinder block is extreamly hard. If you have some of the core's filled with concrete, you can put anchor bolts into the wet concrete. This will allow you to bolt the sill plates down. I hope this helps.


----------



## Pat_tato (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you Ed and Mark,

I'm going to go the Construction adhesive route since I am a complete novice. I really appreciate the reply. 

Pat


----------



## Pat_tato (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a follow up question:

When building the foundation, what would be the easiest/most cost effective approach?:

a.) Level the trench, then lay cinder blocks in the trench until they are 2ft above ground.

or

b.) Level the trench, fill the trench with cement until it is ground level, then lay cinder blocks until they are 2ft above ground.

Also: For this kind of job, would it be necessary to add gravel + landscaping cloth in the foundation trench? Or is this overkill? The coop will be 20ft behind our house, slightly sloping down to a creek that is 100 ft away. We're located in North Georgia.


----------



## Pat_tato (Jun 12, 2017)

I should clarify that I plan on digging the trench 1ft deep. Our frost level is 1ft deep so I figured that this would be sufficient.


----------



## Marklifedo (Jun 12, 2017)

Pat, what you are needing to do is pour a footing. Check with your town to see what the frost requirements are. You may also need to pull a permit to do this work. Footers are generaly 8" - 12" thick and 12" wide and cotain rebar. You typically dig your trench and then place 2x12's 12" appart to be filled with concrete. Using a builders level or laser, you snap lines around the inside of the boards to get a level footing. This gives you a level surface to put your block on.


----------

